# php mit javascript in html einbinden



## piti66 (25. Januar 2006)

Hey,

will ein PHP Script mithilfe von javascript in eine html Daeit einbinden! Möchte nämlich anderen Seiten anbieten meinen content zu nutzen, aber es haben ja nicht alle php! Also muss ich es mit javasc. einbinden!
Wie muss ich dass ganze angehen?
Bsp.:
PHP-Datei

```
<?
include("include/connect/textconnect.php");

$conn=mysql_connect($dbhost,$dbuser,$dbpass);
if(!$conn) { die("MYSQLCONNECT gescheitert."); }
$conn2=mysql_select_db($dbname);
if(!$conn2) { die("MYSQLDATABASE nicht gefunden."); }


$abfrage = mysql_query("select text FROM witz ORDER BY RAND() LIMIT 1");
$row = mysql_fetch_object($abfrage);
echo $row->text;
?>
```

mfg

sebastian


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Januar 2006)

Die Frage hab ich dir bereits vor Kurzem beantwortet: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234571


----------

